# Remedy for poisen ivy?



## joedodge (Sep 3, 2013)

Besides not getting it I mean...Was clearing under brush and dead wood..Got an arm full and wanted to know what other people use to heal it especially when you have to work and sweat...Thanks in advance..


----------



## jrider (Sep 3, 2013)

Rubbing alcohol helps take away the itch. Bleach helps dry it out. It may sound crazy and sting like hell on patches that are open from scratching but it works better than anything you can buy at the pharmacy.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2013)

joedodge said:


> Besides not getting it I mean...Was clearing under brush and dead wood..Got an arm full and wanted to know what other people use to heal it especially when you have to work and sweat...Thanks in advance..



I grew up in the swamps of Florida. Get yourself immune by dealing with it. I used to rub it on me to get out of school,, shucks, bet I could eat it and be good to go.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 3, 2013)

Dish soap works when first exposed. Once it's set in, not much works any better than time. You can put some anti itch cream on it for temp relief. Of you have open sores, maybe the above mentioned methods may be of benefit, but I just let it run its course. If you have it bad, you can get a script for pregnasone.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you try peeing on it?
Sorry, it is really hot and humid,
Jeff


----------



## joezilla11 (Sep 3, 2013)

if u cant reach have jeff pee on it. it helps to have friends.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jewel weed or juba weed usually grows near it, cut the knots in the weed and rub the juice on it.


----------



## JanThorCro (Sep 4, 2013)

I've had some good results with baking soda and water, and I recently had less than effective results with it too. Musta been the height of the summer here and the poison ivy was too powerful. I didn't even think to use my Urine on it. Prolly do the trick.


----------



## PJM (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never been bothered by it and typically crawl through and over it without even an itch. But this past summer I was agressively pulling a patch from around the summer cottage and broke out in a small rash. Took me a couple of days to even realize that it was because of the poison ivy - thought it was spider bites at first. For me the remedy was simply time and some hydrocortisone.


----------



## jimsbrain (Sep 4, 2013)

*Technu works for poison ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Don't pee on it! I get poison ivy weekly........dish soap (dawn is best) works fairly well but the best is "technu extreme" it even works the day after .....not quite as well however. you got to use something before the rash shows up or your kind of screwed. but technu will harden the rash and dry it up in a couple of days even if its visible already.

Hope that helps.

Jim


----------



## joedodge (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone..Not sure about the pee but some good suggestions..Mine is full blown rash but luckily only my right arm..Didn't relize till too late. But haven't had it in years so I'll thank my blessings...


----------



## OLD OAK (Sep 4, 2013)

My doctor prescribed MethyIPREDNISolone Tables 4mg and this is the BEST thing in the world. ( this is for when you get a bad case of it ) Stat's to clear up the next day. Price was only $16.00 with out insurance. You need a prescription to get it so after seeing my doctor for the first time all i have to do is call him and he will call some in for me. I also have some on hand so if i get it on the weekend i am good.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 5, 2013)

jimsbrain said:


> Don't pee on it! I get poison ivy weekly........dish soap (dawn is best) works fairly well but the best is "technu extreme" it even works the day after .....not quite as well however. you got to use something before the rash shows up or your kind of screwed. but technu will harden the rash and dry it up in a couple of days even if its visible already.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Jim



X2, have a massive bottle of the stuff for the guys, I don't get poison ivy, it gets me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 5, 2013)

Your gonna laugh but this will get rid of poison ivy in a day or less. If you know someone that has a female goat. Have them tie the goat in a poison patch and the goat will eat the poison. Milk the goat and drink it.


----------



## TRamsdell (Sep 5, 2013)

there is a wild plant up here that is used for this, and commonly grows in the same conditions as poison ivy. we call it touch-me-not for the explosive seeds it grows. the flowers are orange cone shaped and the leaves look semi heat shaped . usually a bush only 3 ft high. so you take the stalks and leaves in your hand and crush it up, now rub that paste on the affected area. gone within hours.


----------



## TRamsdell (Sep 5, 2013)

it's also called jewelweed


----------



## joedodge (Sep 5, 2013)

Well the rash is going away and it took just three days and some Calagel which is made by the same company that makes Tecnu. This was an interesting discussion though..Got to find out what jewelweed is for the next time..I know there will be a next time.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 5, 2013)

Rhus Tox.

Search online, buy some.

It is nothing more than sugar pills dosed with tiny amounts of the irritant that causes the rashes. You eat it, nothing bad happens to your throat, mouth. or stomach. Do this every day, year in year out, until you are immune to the stuff.

It won't help much if you have a rash now, but start taking it now to prevent or reduce future rashes.


----------



## 68 Buick (Sep 6, 2013)

Not all areas have jewelweed but if you are lucky enough to have it around it works great on poison ivy and on minor burns. It grew around the creek beds and ditches on the side of the roads in NJ.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 7, 2013)

So how would you use the jewelweed? Eat it, rub it on, cook it into a poultice...?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## 68 Buick (Sep 7, 2013)

What I know about jewelweed is it was found in moist or wet areas. I don't know all the different ways that it can be used but we use to just break the stem open and rub the juices onto the affected area. I remembered it giving quick relief.


----------



## Husqvarna Hands (Sep 7, 2013)

What I have used is the blue gel cold muscle rub I think it has a lot of menthal in it maybe it just masks it but it sure helps


----------



## stumper120 (Sep 7, 2013)

running it under the hottest water you can tolerate is the most amazing itch relief you will ever feel, and it takes the itch away for hours. I keep the steroid pills ointment on hand to make it go away fast. small spots get the ointment, bad news get the pills. try the hot water. you will thank me


----------



## originalhooker (Sep 22, 2013)

stumper120 said:


> running it under the hottest water you can tolerate is the most amazing itch relief you will ever feel, and it takes the itch away for hours. I keep the steroid pills ointment on hand to make it go away fast. small spots get the ointment, bad news get the pills. try the hot water. you will thank me



X2 on the hot water, hotter the better (4 -6 hr relief) & almost orgasmic feeling as histamines leave your skin. always air dry!
best over the counter is original TEC-NU, massage it in & wear it off, sooner applied the better but even for blistered skin it dries out the oils in day or 2.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 23, 2013)

We have poison oak out here, but it does the same thing. All I have to do is look at it, to get it. If I get exposed I start feeling it almost immediately. I hate the stuff. I fought wild fires for about 7 years and would get it 10 or 15 times a year out on the line. Been hospitalize several times with it. Get it enough you build a tolerance for the season.
Anyway I've tryed everything(except that jewelweed), laundry soap seemed to help some, bleach helped a little, but these days if I'm exposed I go straight to the doctor and get a shot of prednisone. It'll start getting better with in hours. Why suffer. Get the shot.


----------



## joshnnh (May 24, 2014)

Scratch it up with a brello pad and pour some laquer thinner on a rag and rub it in there real good. Its gonne burn real bad for a minute but will be dried out in about an hour and a half. Thatsbwhat my dad always did to me. It works


----------



## ATH (May 24, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> Rhus Tox.
> 
> Search online, buy some.
> 
> ...


That has helped me. Used to get it terrible. I haven't taken it in ptrobasbly 10-12 years, but still only get a tiny pact now and then, and I am it often in the woods


----------



## bcaarms (May 27, 2014)

Fels Naptha soap


----------



## stevephillips (May 27, 2014)

X3 on hot water on your arm.

After that, single malt scotch. (No, don't put it on your arm.)


----------



## woodchuck357 (May 27, 2014)

Agree with hot water, as hot as you can't stand it! For prevention, eat oat meal regularly.


----------



## skindaddy (May 28, 2014)

is this jewelweed trick real or are you pulling our chains (as in make it worse)?


----------



## ATH (May 28, 2014)

Jewelweed juice feels cool/relieving on the skin temporarily. I haven't found it to do anything beyond that...but it does feel good for the moment.


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 29, 2014)

A tube of Cortizone-10 works as good as anything I've ever tried over the counter. Really bad cases go to the doc and get the 7 day steroid pac. Good luck.


----------



## oldboy (May 31, 2014)

beer will help with the suffering. that technu stuff will stop it if you catch it in time. Also wash all gear exposed to the poison with a lot of technu.


----------



## lone wolf (May 31, 2014)

joshnnh said:


> Scratch it up with a brello pad and pour some laquer thinner on a rag and rub it in there real good. Its gonne burn real bad for a minute but will be dried out in about an hour and a half. Thatsbwhat my dad always did to me. It works


I use a piece of concrete and peroxide it cuts it open but it takes the itch away. Same idea as you are using sort off.


----------



## beardedbeast (Jun 1, 2014)

He explained how to use the jewel-weed/touch-me-not. It grows along the creek banks in va as well tramsdell. I was mowing a cemetery that I manage and talked to an old man up there one day. He wanted to tell me about the person who comes to repay his respect to. There was a VPTI graduate, known as VA TECH now because of politics, sports etc... Anyways it was witnessed that this man carried 26 injured people to safety, who knows how many he carried unwitnessed. It was D-DAY in Normandy, he saved a lot of lives but had lost his that day. They presented his family with the Purple Heart and numerous medals. Makes me tear up thinking about the old man tear up. But as I helped him clear off the grave site, some poison oak came into sight. That's when he told me all about the touch-me-not and invited me to his house to get some at any time of need. Scientist have been trying to match a formula for this stuff and can't break the code. Oh wait they don't want to cause it grows near people's houses and won't be able to make any money off of it. Anyways thought I would share my story.


----------



## beardedbeast (Jun 1, 2014)

Also "cortaid poison ivy care" (removal scrub) is good to carry in case you think you got into some. If you catch it in the early stage and rub this stuff in like the directions say, then you might be okay, it works better than most stuff I've ever bought. And if you get it and it keeps spreading we'll quit working up a sweat, sweat is dangerous to spread into your eyes and balls. Nooooooo man wants either of those areas itching!!


----------



## Brendon Phillips (Jun 2, 2014)

Definitely the Tecnu. Get it at Walgreens or rite aid. You can even use it after the rash has developed. Works miracles.


----------



## Mike-M (Jun 2, 2014)

I use bleach. The burning means its working.


----------



## Zale (Jun 2, 2014)

Mike-M said:


> I use bleach. The burning means its working.



No, the burning means your skin is burning due to contact with a corrosive chemical. Out of all the advice for poison ivy remedies, pouring corrosive chemicals on your skin is probably the dumbest. Don't forget to scrub it with a rusty wire brush, that way you really feel the burn.


----------



## ATH (Jun 2, 2014)

Bleach does dry out your skin very well. I wouldn't soak in pure bleach...but in a diluted solution it does help.


----------



## Zale (Jun 2, 2014)

Read the label. I'm pretty sure it says to avoid contact with skin. There are other products out there that do the exact same thing without resulting in a chemical burn. To each his own.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 11, 2014)

jimsbrain said:


> *Technu works for poison ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Don't pee on it! I get poison ivy weekly........dish soap (dawn is best) works fairly well but the best is "technu extreme" it even works the day after .....not quite as well however. you got to use something before the rash shows up or your kind of screwed. but technu will harden the rash and dry it up in a couple of days even if its visible already.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder, that stuff is great! I just ordered 2 bottles* Tecnu Poison Ivy Scrub* from an online store 4oz for about 12 bucks each for an upcoming trip to Oregon and California, west coast seems to have the poison oak and east cost mostly ivy. Good thing to remember too is if you drag your gear in poison oak, ivy etc the oils will get on there and last forever and you can get infected the next time you run your rope over your arm etc.
"The oil from poison ivy is extremely stable and will stay potent - essentially forever. You can get a rash from clothing or tools that have the oil from last summer, or even from many years back."


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 16, 2014)

Good infohttp://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2014/06/16/steering-clear-of-poison-ivy/?smid=fb-share


----------



## adrenaline junkie (Jul 3, 2014)

joedodge said:


> Besides not getting it I mean...Was clearing under brush and dead wood..Got an arm full and wanted to know what other people use to heal it especially when you have to work and sweat...Thanks in advance..


Jewelweed. Look it up. I get it bad and ill rub jewelweed on exposed skin before climbing tree with ivy all over it. Good for when you get it also. Drys it out the quickest in my experiece. Grows by water. Hold leaf under water and youll see where the name comes from.
http://www.altnature.com/jewelweed.htm


----------



## machinisttx (Jul 11, 2014)

Walt41 said:


> Jewel weed or juba weed usually grows near it, cut the knots in the weed and rub the juice on it.



Glad to see someone else knows about jewel weed.

I have used the Technu stuff and couldn't tell that it helped any.



stumper120 said:


> running it under the hottest water you can tolerate is the most amazing itch relief you will ever feel, and it takes the itch away for hours. I keep the steroid pills ointment on hand to make it go away fast. small spots get the ointment, bad news get the pills. try the hot water. you will thank me



Heat is the last thing you want with poison ivy, oak, or sumac. Heat opens your pores and allows more of the irritants in. If possible, wash the exposed area asap with cool water and good soap. Toss whatever clothes you were wearing in the washer.


----------



## Mal Stephens (Aug 9, 2014)

This is the deal with Jewelweed/Touch-Me-Not (Impatiens capensis): you must rub it on Poison Ivy affected areas within 3 hours. Jewelweed neutralizes the Urushiol oil (a blister agent) that is in Poison Ivy. I've used JW successfully and had friends test it by rubbing both arms with PI and then rubbing one arm with JW- only one arm ended up with a rash. The most potent part of the plant (JW) is the base where it is red. I just pull the whole plant, crush it up, and rub it on whatever was exposed. Many times it grows near Poison Ivy, but JW likes wet areas where PI is found everywhere- as far as I can tell. If you get a PI rash, you need to find an astringent which will dry it out. When I was younger and not as wise, I used to pour bleach on it. It worked great, but bleach is really toxic, and whatever you put on your skin is absorbed into your bloodstream. Oak or Sweet Fern can be used by making a tea and then bathing the affected areas. I usually just suffer through it however unless it is really bad.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to get it really bad until I realized to look for it before any job started. Now that I know where it is and still have to work in it and through it, I have found the Technu to be the best remedy/preventative. I've had PI so bad before that my hands blew up like a baseball glove and yes, the doctor gave me a shot of Prednazone and it cured it right away. Problem is you can't get that shot too often, the body builds an immunity. It's supposed to only be used in severe cases. The ideas in here regarding bleach, concrete dust, rubbing alchohol and other chemicals is just that. They're chemicals that aren't supposed to be used on open wounds. They're poisons. Used to often and you could develop problems.

Read the label of the Technu and you shouldn't have any problems. It can be used up to 8 hours after the exposure to the PI ad then it can still be used again if the PI rash occurs. Come home after a job and if there is even a chance the PI was present, slather it on, wait two minutes and then jump in the shower and wash off.


----------



## jamin alegre (Aug 19, 2014)

ducaticorse said:


> Dish soap works when first exposed. Once it's set in, not much works any better than time. You can put some anti itch cream on it for temp relief. Of you have open sores, maybe the above mentioned methods may be of benefit, but I just let it run its course. If you have it bad, you can get a script for pregnasone.





joedodge said:


> Besides not getting it I mean...Was clearing under brush and dead wood..Got an arm full and wanted to know what other people use to heal it especially when you have to work and sweat...Thanks in advance..



Keep coming in contact with at least 3-5 times a year then after many years body becomes less susceptible to it. 
Till then wash of area mediatly w/ cold water and use technu


----------



## old_soul (Aug 19, 2014)

Zale said:


> Read the label. I'm pretty sure it says to avoid contact with skin. There are other products out there that do the exact same thing without resulting in a chemical burn. To each his own.




Washing arms with diesel, or gasoline will clean off the oil too. Not saying it's good for the skin but if you are in the woods, might not have the fancy stuff around.

I like to wash with something as soon as the job is over. It really does help. A few hours of skin irritation is better than three weeks of Poison ivy itching. At least in my opinion.......


----------



## mesupra (Aug 19, 2014)

I like to wash from shoulder down with a good shop hand cleaner like Gojo with pumice, something that has a little abrasive in it. From my experience it works just as good as Tecnu and its allot cheaper. The timing is very important.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 19, 2014)

old_soul said:


> Washing arms with diesel, or gasoline will clean off the oil too. Not saying it's good for the skin but if you are in the woods, might not have the fancy stuff around.
> 
> I like to wash with something as soon as the job is over. It really does help. A few hours of skin irritation is better than three weeks of Poison ivy itching. At least in my opinion.......



I'm having trouble understanding how oil removes the poison ivy oil?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2014)

Do NOT use gasoline!


----------

